# Certina Ds Ph 200m



## michael_zerbib

Hello

I have Certina DS PH 200M, the watch is in very poor condition.

I need to find original crown, hands and crystal.

Pleas tell me if you have any idea from where can I get this parts.

Thank you.


----------



## Guest

michael_zerbib said:


> Hello
> 
> I have Certina DS PH 200M, the watch is in very poor condition.
> 
> I need to find original crown, hands and crystal.
> 
> Pleas tell me if you have any idea from where can I get this parts.
> 
> Thank you.


 May i sugest you introduce your self first my friend so we dont assume it a spam post

:rltb: Welcome aboard

Tony


----------



## DaveE

michael_zerbib said:


> Hello
> 
> I have Certina DS PH 200M, the watch is in very poor condition.
> 
> I need to find original crown, hands and crystal.
> 
> Pleas tell me if you have any idea from where can I get this parts.
> 
> Thank you.


Some pictures would help us advise. However, in general, original Certina parts are exceptionally difficult to obtain for the vintage divers. Bezel inserts are impossible to find. I don't know about the hands, but a well-known Dutch eBay seller with Vacheron in his name recently sold a job lot of crowns. I don't know if they would fit any DS-2s or DS-3s though.

The DS-2 PH 200 came in a number of forms. This is mine (original seller's pictures):




























There are other types too. Salmonia recently sold another type. I'll leave it for him to post pictures of it.

I can't post many pictures in each post so I'll carry on below......


----------



## DaveE

You may get an aftermarket crown to fit and the same for the crystal, although the latter can always be made specially. Jack Alexyon of International Watch Works in the USA specializes in this type of work. I have a DS-3 Super PH1000 that he brought back to life. The only thing he could not sort out was the bezel, thus he made a Blancpain Fifty Fathoms type steril bezel to fit.




























I have a few other DS-2s and DS-3s that are trashed. It is to Jack that I will send them.


----------



## Guest

DaveE said:


> You may get an aftermarket crown to fit and the same for the crystal, although the latter can always be made specially. Jack Alexyon of International Watch Works in the USA specializes in this type of work. I have a DS-3 Super PH1000 that he brought back to life. The only thing he could not sort out was the bezel, thus he made a Blancpain Fifty Fathoms type steril bezel to fit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a few other DS-2s and DS-3s that are trashed. It is to Jack that I will send them.


Very nice mate :tongue2: :tongue2:


----------



## michael_zerbib

Sorry about that I didn't introduce myself.

My name is Michael Zerbib and i am a watch collector, I am interesting in many kind of watchs also diving watches.

I am already contact "Vacheron", In this moment he didn't have something that can help me but he is searching.

I have a contact with a company calls "Univesal watch repair" (placed in the US).

Maybe someone know this company, I wuold like to get some recommendation or rejects.

This is the watch.


----------



## michael_zerbib




----------



## DaveE

That's the same one as salmonia's. Don't forget that even if yours is trashed it is still worth keeping as parts for other Certinas. When parts for vintage divers are this rare, you don't throw anything away.


----------



## Nalu

DaveE said:


> That's the same one as salmonia's. Don't forget that even if yours is trashed it is still worth keeping as parts for other Certinas. When parts for vintage divers are this rare, you don't throw anything away.


Agree with Dave and others, parts are hard to come buy so it may take some searching to find what you need. If the watch doesn't have sentimental value, you might consider holding onto it for parts and looking for one in better nick to start with. They're out there!


----------



## Snogge

Very nice watch ! Just hold on to it until you find another one to complete it. Thats what I did.


----------



## river rat

I sent my seiko 6309 diver to Jack at IWW it's a long wait but worth it when you get it back you will not have to look for hands if he does it he will make those old hands look new again.Check out his web site he has a lot of photo's of work he has done.


----------



## michael_zerbib

Hello all again,

Maybe someone knows if the Certina DS super ph 1000m crown will fit the the Certina DS ph200m ?

Thanks a lot


----------

